# Looking for Radiata in Texas…also Burmese Stars



## AlamoCityTortugas (May 16, 2021)

Looking for a bunch of radiata in Texas 
High yellow=any size
Or adults generally

Also looking for a few adult Female Burmese stars 
Maybe a male

Two10540840two
-Troy


----------



## zovick (May 16, 2021)

AlamoCityTortugas said:


> Looking for a bunch of radiata in Texas
> High yellow=any size
> Or adults generally
> 
> ...


There are several Radiated breeders in TX. You won't need to look too hard for babies, but larger ones are extremely hard to pry loose from their owners and are very expensive when that is even a possibility. You will need to pay $10K and up for a good breeding adult and even more for a high yellow producing one.

Your best bet is to buy babies and grow them up yourself if you have the patience and about 10 years of time. I would recommend that you buy a large number of babies for about $800 to $1K or so each and hope you have picked a few keepers with good colors.


----------



## AlamoCityTortugas (May 16, 2021)

zovick said:


> There are several Radiated breeders in TX. You won't need to look too hard for babies, but larger ones are extremely hard to pry loose from their owners and are very expensive when that is even a possibility. You will need to pay $10K and up for a good breeding adult and even more for a high yellow producing one.
> 
> Your best bet is to buy babies and grow them up yourself if you have the patience and about 10 years of time. I would recommend that you buy a large number of babies for about $800 to $1K or so each and hope you have picked a few keepers with good colors.


I am willing to do both, babies & breeders on radiated torts…


----------



## zovick (May 16, 2021)

AlamoCityTortugas said:


> I am willing to do both, babies & breeders on radiated torts…


If you PM me your email address, I will send it to 4 Radiated Tortoise breeders I know in TX. I could send them your phone number as well, but I think more would respond via email. I know I would be more inclined to email than "cold call".


----------



## AlamoCityTortugas (May 16, 2021)

zovick said:


> If you PM me your email address, I will send it to 4 Radiated Tortoise breeders I know in TX. I could send them your phone number as well, but I think more would respond via email. I know I would be more inclined to email than "cold call".





zovick said:


> If you PM me your email address, I will send it to 4 Radiated Tortoise breeders I know in TX. I could send them your phone number as well, but I think more would respond via email. I know I would be more inclined to email than "cold call".


Trying to figure out how to PM you… (sorry/new to this) 


zovick said:


> If you PM me your email address, I will send it to 4 Radiated Tortoise breeders I know in TX. I could send them your phone number as well, but I think more would respond via email. I know I would be more inclined to email than "cold call".


JeffeDeTortugas @ g mail . Com


----------



## zovick (May 16, 2021)

AlamoCityTortugas said:


> Trying to figure out how to PM you… (sorry/new to this)
> 
> JeffeDeTortugas @ g mail . Com


You are using two "f"s in Jeffe? Want to confirm that before sending the address to others.


----------



## AlamoCityTortugas (May 16, 2021)

zovick said:


> You are using two "f"s in Jeffe? Want to confirm that before sending the address to others.


Yes 2 “F’s” in jeFFe


----------



## zovick (May 16, 2021)

AlamoCityTortugas said:


> Yes 2 “F’s” in jeFFe


OK, will be sending your contact info to four Radiated breeders in TX right after posting this.

Let me know if any of them get in touch with you. If not, I'll look for more. These were the ones I know best, but there are a couple others as well.


----------



## zovick (May 16, 2021)

AlamoCityTortugas said:


> Yes 2 “F’s” in jeFFe


Info has been sent to my four friends.


----------



## AlamoCityTortugas (May 16, 2021)

zovick said:


> Info has been sent to my four friends.


Thank you sir!!


----------



## TexasTortoises (Oct 1, 2021)

Did you have any luck? I’m looking for a couple as well.


----------

